# Starting Risperidone again. Question?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

So I am going to try risperidone again and try to get past the shitty part and see the benefits. The one thing that I saw on wikipedia about it is that it says significant weight gain for a side effect.

Does that mean you have no control over it? Like I run everyday and eat some what healthy so if I keep that up am I really going to gain weight?

I made the effort to lose 30 pounds after highschool to look better and I'm not fucking being fat again...


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I gained 25 pounds from that shit and it didn't help with my dp at all. It was some grade A bullshit and now I'm fatter than I've ever been.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

From my experience with olanzapine i gained uncontrollable weight (25-30lbs) in a month then it stayed at that till i came off it, if you do regular exercise i honestly dont think it will help, from what ive seen the weight you gain from anti-psychotics is stubborn to go away unless you come off that med. But you may be lucky and not gain any weight at all, ive been on seroquel for over a year and have made no weight gain at all and i was on massive doses for a while.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I was on it for 3 months and didn't gain any weight. But i excercised everyday. Everyone is different when it comes to side effects.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Auldie said:


> From my experience with olanzapine i gained uncontrollable weight (25-30lbs) in a month then it stayed at that till i came off it, if you do regular exercise i honestly dont think it will help, from what ive seen the weight you gain from anti-psychotics is stubborn to go away unless you come off that med. But you may be lucky and not gain any weight at all, ive been on seroquel for over a year and have made no weight gain at all and i was on massive doses for a while.


I also gained 30lb from Zyprexa in a month. Ive been off it for 2 months now and only lost 7 of those 30lb. It DID make me very hungry though, like having the munchies from weed. Makes you crave carbs. Not everyone's experience is gonna be the same, but you know that.
The zyprexa was completely helpful for me though, at the time. I was withdrawing from Paxil and had really bad fear, anxiety, and depression. Cleared that up like antibiotics would for a cold. 
I think antipsychotics are wonder drugs for anxiety assuming you can put up with the side effects.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Auldie said:


> From my experience with olanzapine i gained uncontrollable weight (25-30lbs) in a month then it stayed at that till i came off it, if you do regular exercise i honestly dont think it will help, from what ive seen the weight you gain from anti-psychotics is stubborn to go away unless you come off that med. But you may be lucky and not gain any weight at all, ive been on seroquel for over a year and have made no weight gain at all and i was on massive doses for a while.


Yeah I had a meeting with a psych today and he said my options were risperidone or seroquel. He thinks seroquel would be better for me because it has a more calming effect. Maybe I should just try that.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to take the clonazepam but I'm starting to think I shouldn't take that risperidone... I do need to find a way though to really eliminate my anxiety and obsessiveness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Yeah I had a meeting with a psych today and he said my options were risperidone or seroquel. He thinks seroquel would be better for me because it has a more calming effect. Maybe I should just try that.


Id def give seroquel a try, very sedating and calming.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man I couldn't handle seroquel. It gave me bad headaches and a constant buzz that didn't feel good. It also made me sleep 14-16 hours a day. 2 weeks was all I could handle. It's the only antipyschotic that made feel really bad. I was taking 150mg or the extended release.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

I was on 300mg for over 9 months but tried doses up to 900 and yeah the buzz i was getting was overpoweringly uncomfortable, once i took it i would literally blackout and wake up 14 hours later.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i think that one gives you weight gain my slowing your metabolism, so exercise, eating right, etc could help counter act it. and not everyone will get that side effect


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

You know what even though I bought the medication with my own money im not going to take it. The reason for prescribing the risperidone is to basically shut the brain off from all the obsessiveness. So I am just going to take the clonazepam. Going to take the clonazepam for the next month which will be a stressful last month of this semester so it just help take the edge off.

The last thing I would want is to be in the same position with DP but 30 pounds heavier. Then I would not be happp with myself and be depressed so I don't think that will out weigh the benefit of stopping obsessiveness. If I can work on obsessiveness with mindfulness then that would actually be solving the problem rather than just putting a lid on things.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't have any major weight gain when I was on Risperidal, but I was on a very low dose.

It was actually a very good medicine. It calmed me down making me less anxious, depressed, and angry. I must admit, however, it did little for my dp. I eventually had to go off it as a year later I began to experience some sexual side-effects, but nearly all psychotropic medicines can have this effect.


----------



## Rainloss (Nov 4, 2011)

seroquel would only help me with minor anxiety. Risperidone almost cured my DR in 1 month, still doctors say you have to take it at least for 3 months or better 6. I'm on 2mg right now


----------

